# my other pets



## MeAndMyRats (Jul 5, 2013)

Apart from the two ratties, i have a crested gecko, a yellow throated lizard, a sable syrian hamster, a robo hamster, a black syrian hamster, and a beta fish  they are all sweethearts, and love them each to death


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Pictures? I Love Crested Geckos (and Lizards)


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I've only had bad luck from hamsters. It seems like my fingers are magnets to their teeth!!


----------

